# 2011 Ecoboost truck towing problem fixed!



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Nuff Said.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Elaborate on the towing problems. Just curious...

Nice truck by the way


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks like he upgraded to an F250.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*problems?*

You should be able to tow just about anything with that sweet rig! I wanted a F-250 diesel but too much $$$$$$$ for me.

I haven't pulled much with my 2011 ecoboost f-150 yet. but the few times I pulled my buddies 22' SCB Stingray I had no problems at all. couldnt even feel it back there. fuel economy dropped some but it pulled the boat like a champ! acceleration, braking, passing, cruise, were all fine.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah Pops was real excited yesterday when he brought it home. He traded a F250 diesel in for the ecoboost thinking he was doing the right thing and was caught up in all the hype and torture tests and propaganda ssurrounding the ecoboost. Once he hooked up to his travel trailer the first time that big smile turned to a frown. Ever since them I have stated my opinion on them based on my pops real life use of the ecoboost. For everyone here that has one and is completely happy with them, I hope it is the best truck you ever have owned. 
His dislike in the ecoboost was it got horrible mileage when towing anything at hiway speeds or keep up with traffic speeds. Instability and sway when pulling his 29' kz travel trailer even below posted hiway speed limits with a sway control tortion bar hitch setup. A total unsafe and uncomfortable feeling with the RV. Maybe they are rating the truck to pull clamed weight/payloads but it very well will do it but the sound and strain it emits when doing it gave him a very uneasy feeling. Last saturday he got 6mpg pulling a 16' carhauler with a Polaris Ranger Crew, couple of icechest, 2 honda 2000watt generators, hunting gear and dirty clothes from a week. And a deer. He had enough. I didnt think he would last as long as he did with the Eco.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sounds like the Eco stands for Economy boost. Thats terrible mileage for that kind of load.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

For a daily driver truck that gets good mileage and you wanna pull a lighter bay boat or mulch on the weekend its fits the bill great. It has its place in the market. I just wanna give a prespective from what Dad experienced and I had to hear since the first time he pulled one of his toys. And maybe a heads up to a potential buyer that might get wrangled in by a slick salesman. My suggestion would be ask the dealer to allow you to pull whatever you have at home to see if its what you want cause they aren't cheap. And the resale plummets no doubt as soon as the tires hit the pavement.


----------



## Kenner18V (Aug 20, 2009)

Very nice truck!!!!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

the F250 is a great truck. I bought the F-150 Ecoboost and I haven't towed yet, probably won't this year - don't need too. But everything I read says your Dad's experience is unusual compared to what I hear and have read on this forum. regardless, I'm glad your Dad got the truck he wanted. If I had the same experience he had I'd probably be upset too.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Nice... Love mine! 

Odd though, most Eco-Boost reports I hear have been very positive, especially with regards to towing abilities.. Towing economy is a another story though.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Hmm...guy trades Superduty for half ton and is disappointed. Color me suprised.

Congrats on the new truck.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

ReelWork said:


> Nice... Love mine!
> 
> Odd though, most Eco-Boost reports I hear have been very positive, especially with regards to towing abilities.. Towing economy is a another story though.


I get 11-13 towing my boat. That's better than my folks 5.4 so I'm happy. I could see where his father wouldn't be happy with 6? There's a guy on THT towing a 10k pound 28 foot offshore rig getting 8 mpg. Nice looking F-250.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

i got 11 towing with my 5.4


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I typically got around 10-11 towing with my 5.4, but the new 6.7 I am getting around 13.5 average on my coast runs crusing around 72-73 MPH. The power to get up and go is unreal, could run at 90 and not think twice (not smart though)...


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

those new fords are great! going from a diesel to the ecoboost though, i can see his disappointment. any of my buddies 3/4 ton trucks will put my ecoboost to shame, but after my '07 z71 with the 5.3, the ecoboost is incredible at everything. the sounds of the ecoboost while revving up high is nothing compared to the 5.3 and other v8's, those sound way more high strung than the ecoboost, but like i said, after driving a diesel, it's no wonder he felt that way. glad he got the new truck. sweet ring for sure!


----------

